# Winter is coming...on with the Hats! :)



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

I have been crocheting up a storm since December and have the following hats for sale. They range from Acrylic, wool blends to wool to 100% Mohair and 95% Mohair. They are very warm, soft and winter friendly!  Part of the proceeds go to "Hats for the Homeless", donated weekly to a church. That goes to the cost of the yarn for the hats I donate every week. So you get a warm head and for every hat I sell, I in turn buy the yarn to make a hat for donation!

The hats below are Warm and Cozies, acrylic, blends for some, wool ease for the creme colored ones (20% wool and 80% acrylic) and 100% virgin wool for the two toned brown/tan one size small ladies. The sizes are small and medium with stretching room, the widest ones fit large. The white one is made with very thick plush yarn and is a snow ball looking hat. Limited time $15 each before the craft sale they will go to next week. Plus Shipping of $3.00 in a Manilla Envelope first class. 










These next ones are Feather Lights! They are simply so soft and light weight yet machine washable and as warm as wool, *Mohair 100%* is the blue one and *95% Mohair/5% nylon* for the rest. They range in small to medium sizes with stretching room. The red color is my camera, sorry it is bright pink, the multi colored one is pink varigated, there is a really awesome purple one really thick also, the rust color is close to actual color and the blue is very bright with white. 

I am asking $20 for these due to the yarn costs...you barely know you are wearing one...  Plus Shipping of $3.00 first class in a Manilla Envelope. 










These next ones are ultra soft and thick with yarn made of poly, nylon and other blends man made also eye lash yarns, double yarn so two strands are used throughout the hats. Small to medium sizes, cost is $15 plus shipping of $3.00 first class in a Manilla Envelope... Super soft and fluffy...



















I accept paypal sent to [email protected] , post office money orders or concealed cash. 

Please POST your choice on this page so I can reserve any hat desired or message me. I don't have duplicate yarns at this time.  

Thank you for viewing...more to be added soon!


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

You might want to post some pictures of either you or somebody "modeling" your hats. 
I would like to see what they look like when they are on someone's head.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Michael W. Smith said:


> You might want to post some pictures of either you or somebody "modeling" your hats.
> I would like to see what they look like when they are on someone's head.


Aww shucks, guess I better do that.  My sons agreed to pose also plus hubby so since we have different sized heads, that will help. Coming right up...

Some of these are referred to as Beanies and others are traditional winter hats.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Ok here is a fluffy one on me, it can go over the ears easily but I have it back a bit as I was taking my own pic. lol










Hubby wearing a Rust colored Mohair one, his head size is man's small:










My younger son clowning around in a fluffy one, he kept moving head size mans small:










My older son and best model wearing an Acrylic one..  His head size is large. 










He is wearing the purple Mohair one here:










Another Mohair hat available, a lovely so very soft yellow:


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Great work! I am looking forward to receiving my custom hat :nanner:

For others, Romysbaskets makes hats custom, will use your special yarns, too...

I'll see if my DD will pose with her hat, just looks beautiful on her!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Nice looking hats and family!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Still hats available, just inquire as to any color desired!

Blue fuzzy eye lash yarn hat is sold, third pic hat on left. The creme colored hat, first photo on the left, the second to the last one on the first row first pic and the last hat, bottom right in first photo, all gone. The rest of the hats are available as I didn't make it out to the craft sale. Matching scarves are coming up for some of these hats....

Thanks for the orders!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Brown eye lash with other color hat is now sold on third photo, hat to the left.

Thanks for the orders folks!


----------



## TRAILRIDER (Apr 16, 2007)

romysbaskets, do you have time to make up three more wool blend average size hats? Or what colors do you have now for sale in a wool blend in average size (not too small)? I'd love to get one each for my mother and two sisters, but I'd have to get them here yesterday, cause I'll be shipping them off myself : (


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

TRAILRIDER said:


> romysbaskets, do you have time to make up three more wool blend average size hats? Or what colors do you have now for sale in a wool blend in average size (not too small)? I'd love to get one each for my mother and two sisters, but I'd have to get them here yesterday, cause I'll be shipping them off myself : (


I crochet every day and can get three hats ready this weekend to ship on Mon. Tell me colors of choice and you will get it. I am wintering in Colorado, can get yarn if I need it same day. I will pm you!


----------



## TRAILRIDER (Apr 16, 2007)

Thanks romy, I got your PM. Let me know your paypal info so I can send you payment. I can't wait to see what you come up with! Thanks, Mary.


----------



## RON L (Jan 26, 2011)

Very Nice stuff, we have a few and Look forward to having more, Go Rommy!

Ron L


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

TRAILRIDER said:


> Thanks romy, I got your PM. Let me know your paypal info so I can send you payment. I can't wait to see what you come up with! Thanks, Mary.


Thank you for your purchase Mary. Your purchase of the hats means that homeless folks get more hats. Each hat you bought, I then made sure to get the yarn to make another hat for the homeless. 



RON L said:


> Very Nice stuff, we have a few and Look forward to having more, Go Rommy!
> 
> Ron L


Thank you Ron! Your two hats means that the yarn was picked up to make two more hats for the homeless, what a guy!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

lorichristie said:


> Great work! I am looking forward to receiving my custom hat :nanner:
> 
> For others, Romysbaskets makes hats custom, will use your special yarns, too...
> 
> I'll see if my DD will pose with her hat, just looks beautiful on her!


Still waiting for a pic?  I am just blushing from the compliments! Ok your hats means you contributed two hats worth of yarn to the homeless hats program I started. Thank you so much!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

All paid orders were mailed out. The last hat order was received in two days and I mailed that on Tuesday this week. Today may be the last safe mailing day for anyone else that would like one. All the creme colored hats are sold, and the solid blue one. Ask and I will let you know what I have, all the Feather Light Mohair hats are available....are as warm as wool and so comfy to wear.

Thank you all for the orders!
Merry Christmas!


----------



## TRAILRIDER (Apr 16, 2007)

Thank you Romy! We got our hats on Thursday and everyone is thrilled with their gift. My mother and sisters all raved about the beautiful crochet work. You really came through for me. Merry Christmas : )


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

Romy,

I had talked to my sister lastnight and she said my package had arrived at her house. I picked it up on the way to work today and opened it up.

My family is going to be SO HAPPY with their hats, and my wife with her matching scarf and also earrings!! I can't wait until they open them for Christmas!!

Also, I LOVE my hat!

If anyone is looking for a nice gift or gifts - the hats, scarfs, or earrings will make anyone happy!

Thanks Romy for making my Christmas shopping so easy!!!!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

TRAILRIDER said:


> Thank you Romy! We got our hats on Thursday and everyone is thrilled with their gift. My mother and sisters all raved about the beautiful crochet work. You really came through for me. Merry Christmas : )[/QUOTEh
> 
> I am so happy to hear they loved their hats...I think it was cute that they unwrapped them early...we are worse than kids aren't we?...LOL You are so very welcome! I appreciated your trusting me to make three different designs and you didn't get to even see them first prior to them arriving.  I am also glad the color choices you provided worked so well.
> 
> ...


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

Romy,

Christmas was a success! Everyone likes their hats. (My wife likes her scarf and earrings as well!)

At some point today, I am hoping when we go to my family for Christmas that someone will take our picture. I will email you Romy, so if you wish to post it here, you can.

Michael


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Michael W. Smith said:


> Romy,
> 
> Christmas was a success! Everyone likes their hats. (My wife likes her scarf and earrings as well!)
> 
> ...


Your lovely family pic you sent to my email...what great hat models! 










Merry Christmas!


----------

